# Chloe's first snow



## picsbylee (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## picsbylee (Dec 17, 2011)

It was a great time!


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

what a lot of fun......
cant wait till eden can run in snow......when we get some


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Awww Chloe is so gorgeous  x


----------



## ilovelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Those are great photos, it looks like she loved the snow! She is a gorgeous little pup, and I love her name


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wonderful pics ... Chloe looks very sweet


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

What fabulous pictures! Looks like Chloe was having a great time!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Lovely pics! Very jealous that Biscuit has not had the chance of snow yet..........


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ahh, chloe is gorgeous! Looks like she had a fab time


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

So cute!! She looks just like my little one - she loves the snow! I am going to post some snow pictures too, but yours put mine to shame, you got some really great pics of her running and enjoying the snow. I Love them!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Great pictures Chloe is very very pretty.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

GREAT PICTURES!!!! hahahha they do love the snow don't they!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

We need a little snow in the UK .. its cold here for us at the moment .. so we should have some snow ... I will be ready with my cockapoos and waiting for some snowball fun xxx


----------

